# Wild Cyps May 2018



## jkarlbarlow (May 20, 2018)

It is almost frustrating how well these native orchids grow! Every year about this time we wander out into the woods and are treated to a show from these slippers. No need to worry about what type of water to use and how much fertilizer and if they are getting enough light and worry about crown rot and all the rest. They just grow. Why can't they all be so care free?






[/url]Cypripedium May 2018 by jkarlbarlow, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Cypripedium May 2018 by jkarlbarlow, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Cypripedium May 2018 by jkarlbarlow, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## eaborne (May 20, 2018)

Very cool and love seeing these pictures!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2018)

Cyp. acaule are the toughest in the wild. I've seen them growing on rocks! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2018)

thanks for great photos


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2018)

Nature knows/does best!


----------



## Don I (May 24, 2018)

Nice.
Don


----------

